

Ask HN: Looking for an older post - Predictions - aagha

There was a post on Hacker News some weeks ago about a company/org that had done an amazing job of making predictions.  They were reviewing their (mostly tech?) predictions in the article.<p>I've searched in multiple places, but can't turn up the post or the article.
======
Animus7
Ray Kurzweil's predictions?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2036575>

[http://c0068172.cdn2.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/predictio...](http://c0068172.cdn2.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/predictions.pdf)

